# No more seed mess (lifehack)!



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Found a great way to keep seed shells off my floor when I let Kowhai and Tio free-roam the house! It was super easy - I just put the seed dish into a birdbath (minus the water)!










I got the idea from these seed feeders that claim 'no mess', but realized it was easy to replicate the double lip and opening that prevented my birds from flying off (the air pressure being the main catalyst for seed shells showering my floor) by just adding the bird bath.

So now I've got NO seed shells on my floor, so I'm chuffed about that as I have no carpets so once it's on the floor its on my feet. -_-

I'm in the middle of making a natural perch for them to stand on inside, but other than that, it's pretty easy and can go on the cage, or sit on a table. :thumbup:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Stealing this idea!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent idea!*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Great idea Jess. I have the no mess feeder that’s in the link. It cost me $30! Your idea would’ve been just as effective and much cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Your budgie is a beautiful yellow color. You found the answer of keeping a daily mess off your floor by finding out how to keep the seeds off the floor.


----------

